
A Guide to Java IDEs - nevatiaritika
https://able.bio/DavidLandup/a-guide-to-java-ides-my-own-setup--81xt3v4
======
htor
writing code in java in an ide of reminds me of filling in credit card forms
or something. when you are totally dependent on having tooling around your
language to be productive in it, that signals something is wrong with the
language.

------
psdev
Good guide

